# Anyone in my situation?



## Carolinek136 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all, Just had a BFN yesterday, I feel so confused and sad.  Had ICSI Jan 05, plucked up the courage to go for it again in January, had a chemical pregnancy and just had 3rd go where I was feeling pretty positive.  I feel this go was a wasted go as I did produce 7 eggs but there was a problem with my partner's frozen sperm, they couldn't find any mobile ones.  If we'd thought a bit more and the clinic too we could have looked into this eventuality happening and I think PESA could have been arranged beforehand. I only got 1 four cell embryo implanted.

Is there anyone in my situation whose partner has had a vasectomy reversal that has not worked.  I am struggling with all this so much and feeling guilty for feeling resentful.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi hun sorry i can't help with your situation but i wanted to say i'm so sorry you got a BFN ^cuddle^

hang in there hun i'm sure someone will be along soon who can help  

pam xx


----------

